# Tuesday's thread



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I never knew hedgehogs were so photogenic. I love taking pictures of our hedgehog Tuesday. She's just so darn cute to me. I'm going to start this thread for her instead of continuing to post separate threads.


----------



## Haley (Nov 18, 2013)

Adorable!


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

So cute, great photos!


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Tuesday is gorgeous! Her face in the first picture is stunning. I look forward to more pictures!!!


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I found a little Santa hat I once used for my guinea pigs. So, I had to try it on Tuesday. She didn't act like it bothered her at all. She had fun playing on my daughter's bed during the photo shoot.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

We played with Tuesday tonight and I took some new pictures of her to share. (Can you spot the hedgehogs on her new blankie?)


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

What a sweet girl!


----------



## The_Senator (Dec 31, 2013)

Sweet hedgie! (And I totally love that blanket!)


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

So cute. Someone was just asking me why people who had hedgehogs had this tendency to post silly pictures of them to the net. I explained that there's this thing called Hedgehog Compulsive Syndrome. Doctors are researching HCS, but at this time the only treatment is a pet Pug. That has the side effect of Pug Madness, though, which is even more severe.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

My mom loves to scrap book so I sent her some pictures of Tuesday and she made a page up of her. I thought it turned out cute and thought I'd share it.


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

Nice work, like the layout and design. The hedgie is, of course, adorable.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

I hold Tuesday every night for at least an hour a night. I got some pictures of her when I was holding her tonight. In some of them you can clearly see her disapproval. In one picture I got a cute picture of her little back legs and little tushy. ;-)


----------



## fishhead (Nov 18, 2013)

That tiny tail is so cute.


----------



## brittbritt (Dec 19, 2013)

Tuesday had a package come in the mail today. I have a friend that makes cozy cups, saks and tunnels for guinea pigs so I had her make a girly set for Tuesday. I cleaned out her cage and put the new set in. She went around smelling all the new items and seemed excited over everything that was new. I took some pictures to share with everyone.


----------



## Aether (Nov 18, 2013)

Aww! How adorable! Sometimes I wish I could sleep in a giant sack of fleece, haha! :-D


----------

